# Stupid Question Time



## Polar Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

I must not be reading the right stuff. What is the difference, if any between a flash suppressor and a muzzle brake. They look the same to me.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2010)

One is designed to suppress flash the other is designed to control muzzle lift.  Breaks are also referred to as "recoil compensators"  They will lesson recoil but at the cost of having your ears bleeding compared to a standard flash suppressor like the A2. 

The breaks are generally much louder than flash suppressors. 

Don't be fooled by the Flash/Break combinations.  The law's of physics can't be beat and you can't have the best of both worlds, not matter how you design it.

ETA: Breaks do add a bit more accuracy out of the rifle, but not in every case. Hence the use of breaks on large bore rifles for long distance shooting.  They direct the gases in such a way as to minimize muzzle lift versus suppressing the flash.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Thoughts, comments, suggestions????

 Flash Suppressor 
http://store.troyind.com/Medieval_Flash_Suppressor_5_56mm_p/ssup-med-05bt-00.htm

Muzzle Brake
http://store.troyind.com/Medieval_Muzzle_Brake_5_56mm_p/sbra-med-05bt-00.htm


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2010)

I like just about anything from Troy.  You'll never regret having their products. 

Anyone else have other idea's for Breaks and flash supps ???


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

I like Troy but I am trying to decided between the 2


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2010)

Personaly I'd stick with flash suppressor in the their Medieval design.  Besides, you can blow car windows out with that damn thing and I don't mean by a bullet.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Ordered this

Folding Dioptic Tritium BattleSight
Front Folding M4 Tritium Sights
Medieval Flash Suppressor 5.56mm


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2010)

Polar Bear said:


> Ordered this
> 
> Folding Dioptic Tritium BattleSight
> Front Folding M4 Tritium Sights
> Medieval Flash Suppressor 5.56mm



Is this for the Colt 6920 ???   Did you remove the front sight "F" block and opt for a low profile block ???

What rail did you finally go with ??


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Fuck I don't know I will take it to a gunsmith


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2010)

The reason I asked was that if you purchased a front flip up sight then you need rail space to screw on the sight.  If you still have the standard "F" marked front sight base then your flip up sight is going to sit behind your standard sight. 

Hence the low profile gas block with a slightly longer rail system needs to be installed covering the low pro gas block.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Guess I will have to buy more shit


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 31, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> ...Anyone else have other idea's for Breaks and flash supps ???





Been running a PWS FSC556 on my SPR for a while and it is working out good, very pleased.  In addition to being a good break it also hides the flash enough not to wash out my NVG's at night. It can also be had for weapons requiring a suppressor groove.







http://primaryweapons.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=9&idcategory=6

If you are using it ICW a QDSS-NT4 Suppressor.
http://primaryweapons.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=98&idcategory=6


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> Been running a PWS FSC556 on my SPR for a while and it is working out good, very pleased.  In addition to being a good break it also hides the flash enough not to wash out my NVG's at night. It can also be had for weapons requiring a suppressor groove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a work SPR or personal build ????  

Just curious as to what your using these day's. Mk12 ?? Mk11 ???


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't tried this yet, but I also haven't heard anything bad about them. I'm planning on putting this on my build when I go home the next time.

http://www.jprifles.com/1.4.3_tre.php


----------



## john1969 (Jan 31, 2010)

Smith enterprise has the strongest (8620) heat treated steel.http://www.smithenterprise.com/products04.html   somewhere there is video of flash suppression demonstrations. only downside may snag.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am not big on muzzle breaks for a room-broom; they put of way too much a concussion. When fired next to other shooters the noise and gas discharge sucks balls. Personally I prefer the A2 compensator, but that’s just me. I also liked the AAC black out flash hider.

http://www.advanced-armament.com/product.aspx?pid=29


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 31, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Is that a work SPR or personal build ????
> 
> Just curious as to what your using these day's. Mk12 ?? Mk11 ???



I was introduced to them after my weapons guy changed his M4 suppressor out for the PWS.  After firing a few rounds thru it, I ordered a few for the work SPR and SR-25.  I also have one on my 16" Noveske Afghan.

I prefer the Mk12 between the two (despise with all that I am the M110 also.)  I use the Mk13 more than the Mk11 as well....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 31, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Anyone else have other idea's for Breaks and flash supps ???


 
I run a PRI MSTN QC Brake on my personal AR.  Will be looking for something else a little down the road for another build.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> I was introduced to them after my weapons guy changed his M4 suppressor out for the PWS.  After firing a few rounds thru it, I ordered a few for the work SPR and SR-25.  I also have one on my 16" Noveske Afghan.
> 
> I prefer the Mk12 between the two (despise with all that I am the M110 also.)  I use the Mk13 more than the Mk11 as well....



That's one I haven't heard in a while................Mk13.  Is it a .308 or 300WM chambering ?? 

I also stand corrected.  After viewing the video of the PWS I can see little or no flash compared to a standard A2 hider.


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 1, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> That's one I haven't heard in a while................Mk13.  Is it a .308 or 300WM chambering ??
> 
> I also stand corrected.  After viewing the video of the PWS I can see little or no flash compared to a standard A2 hider.



Its a Remington 700 LA chambered for 300winmag.  I like it, alot... In fact I almost bought one a few weeks ago but decided to wait til after this next trip after which I am picking up a Cheytac 408...  

Like I said, the PWS is a good break with good flash suppressing capabilities, and it works with our issue suppressors...


----------



## john1969 (Feb 1, 2010)

Found a decent link on you tube, hope this helps you out.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2010)

john1969 said:


> Found a decent link on you tube, hope this helps you out.




That's a good find. Never knew the story behind the Vortex FH.  Amazing his wife was the one that came up the formula for the twist rate of the prongs.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 4, 2010)

The muzzle brake on a fucking M82 is awesome. It vents all the gas back and out to the sides at about a 45 degree angle. The barrel stays almost still, recoil is gentle and the only thing that happens is ground & air disturbance during the trigger pull event.


----------



## billb (Jun 22, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> Been running a PWS FSC556 on my SPR for a while and it is working out good, very pleased.  In addition to being a good break it also hides the flash enough not to wash out my NVG's at night. It can also be had for weapons requiring a suppressor groove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have been wanting to upgrade to a comp./flash hider. Did you use something like a third or fourth gen. NVD to test yours?


----------

